# Friday 20th September: Gullane



## virtuocity (Jul 2, 2019)

Have meant to get round to playing Gullane's second course so thought I'd post to see whether anyone would be interested in a forum meet.  I'd be happy to arrange.  The package (before negotiation- subject to numbers) would be:

Coffee and bacon roll
Round of golf on Gullane 2
Soup and 2 filled rolls
Round of golf on Gullane 3

Cost from website: Â£82.50

Buggies are available for Â£50 per day.  

Any takers?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2019)

virtuocity said:



			Have meant to get round to playing Gullane's second course so thought I'd post to see whether anyone would be interested in a forum meet.  I'd be happy to arrange.  The package (before negotiation- subject to numbers) would be:

Coffee and bacon roll
Round of golf on Gullane 2
Soup and 2 filled rolls
Round of golf on Gullane 3

Cost from website: Â£82.50

Buggies are available for Â£50 per day. 

Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Do you think you would get two rounds in at the end of September?


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Do you think you would get two rounds in at the end of September?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## popeye (Jul 9, 2019)

I would be up for it. Wouldn't be free till about nineish though so Even if I just play one of the rounds and someone what plays the other and solute the cost.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 9, 2019)

I've already got Royal Aberdeen and Old Prestwick in September. 

Best not spend any more money for September. Gullane 2 is nice.


----------



## casuk (Jul 9, 2019)

I'd be interested if anyone could pick me up from Glasgow


----------

